# Need a new smoker



## catiecooks (Mar 26, 2022)

My MES recently bit the dust. I am in need of a new smoker, but am limited by what I can afford. I would like to get another electric smoker but am also looking at pellet smokers.  I felt my MES was not reliable as it only lasted 4 years. Recommendations welcome


----------



## golfpro2301 (Mar 26, 2022)

Your MES may be fine its just controller went out. Installing a PID would likely bring back to life. If want pursue pellet option what is your budget?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 26, 2022)

As Golfpro says...  All may not be lost..  pending on what gave up the ghost...  repairing would be cheaper than new... If you were happy with it ...


----------



## sandyut (Mar 26, 2022)

I love my rec teq pellet grill.  Reliable and easy every time.  

What’s the budget?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2022)

As the guys said above, repairing the old one may be possible.
And if you like it, then this sure would be a lot cheaper way to go.
I’m sure we (not me  ) can walk you thru the process.
Al


----------



## PolishDeli (Mar 26, 2022)

Which MES do you have?
Digital? Analog? 
What are it's symptoms?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 26, 2022)

Yup

Get rid of the MES POJ

Way better electrics out there.

Pellets
Rec Tec
Weber
Mac
Pit Boss


----------



## catiecooks (Mar 26, 2022)

golfpro2301 said:


> Your MES may be fine its just controller went out. Installing a PID would likely bring back to life. If want pursue pellet option what is your budget?


No, I tried multiple “fixes” that did not work. My budget is as under $500 as I can get. Not sure if another electric smoker would a good idea as they don’t seem to last very long


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 26, 2022)

Pit Boss has a couple pellet smokers under $500. Plus they have a 5 year warranty. I’ve had mine for a few years now, it works great for me.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 26, 2022)

catiecooks said:


> No, I tried multiple “fixes” that did not work. My budget is as under $500 as I can get. Not sure if another electric smoker would a good idea as they don’t seem to last very long


It isn't clear what is actually wrong with your smoker.  Many people have had smokers.last.a very long time.  It could be a simple change could get you many more yeats of service from the one you have.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 26, 2022)

catiecooks said:


> I tried multiple “fixes”



I don't suppose you want to clue us in on what those "fixes" were ??     But never the less...  It sounds like you really don't want to try to fix it with our help ... 

 Will you at least tell us what's wrong with it ??


----------



## catiecooks (Mar 26, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I love my rec teq pellet grill.  Reliable and easy every time.
> 
> What’s the budget?


Under $500. Thank you.


----------



## catiecooks (Mar 26, 2022)

golfpro2301 said:


> Your MES may be fine its just controller went out. Installing a PID would likely bring back to life. If want pursue pellet option what is your budget?


I tried replacing parts, etc. I kept it on a covered porch on a concrete pad and had it covered when not in use. I just don't think it was a good smoker. At any rate, its gone on to smoker heaven. My budget is under $500. Thank you.


----------



## catiecooks (Mar 26, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I don't suppose you want to clue us in on what those "fixes" were ??     But never the less...  It sounds like you really don't want to try to fix it with our help ...
> 
> Will you at least tell us what's wrong with it ??


You are correct - the MES is now gone.........It kept tripping the GFCI (I tried more than one) even with replacing some parts (controller, coil, drying out and cleaning the element, etc. At this point, I am done with MES. So, do you have any suggestions for another, more reliable smoker?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 26, 2022)

Pit Boss ertical pellet smoker is good. I used mine for years with 0 issues.


----------



## catiecooks (Mar 26, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Pit Boss ertical pellet smoker is good. I used mine for years with 0 issues.


Thank you! BTW, Louisville Ky here.


----------



## DougE (Mar 26, 2022)

If you haven't actually thrown it away, you can replace the electronics with non-factory parts, have a way better smoker than the MES ever thought about being, and come in well under budget. 

 tallbm
 can fix you right up.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Mar 26, 2022)

I have a Cookshack SM009 electric that was built in 2005, and a 2011 SmokinTex 1400 and both are still working just fine.
I would look for a used Cookshack, SmokinTex, or Smokin-It on Craigslist or Facebook market place to get the most for your budget.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 26, 2022)

Pit Boss is in your price range and a 5 year warranty. Just my half cent. I don’t have enough sense to put my 2 cents in.


----------



## catiecooks (Mar 26, 2022)

DougE said:


> If you haven't actually thrown it away, you can replace the electronics with non-factory parts, have a way better smoker than the MES ever thought about being, and come in well under budget.
> 
> tallbm
> can fix you right up.


I no longer have the MES. That is why I am only asking for recommendations for a new smoker.


----------



## catiecooks (Mar 26, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Pit Boss is in your price range and a 5 year warranty. Just my half cent. I don’t have enough sense to put my 2 cents in.


Thank you! Any particular model preference?


----------



## catiecooks (Mar 26, 2022)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I have a Cookshack SM009 electric that was built in 2005, and a 2011 SmokinTex 1400 and both are still working just fine.
> I would look for a used Cookshack, SmokinTex, or Smokin-It on Craigslist or Facebook market place to get the most for your budget.


Thank you


----------



## DougE (Mar 26, 2022)

catiecooks said:


> I no longer have the MES. That is why I am only asking for recommendations for a new smoker.


Shame, I would have offered to do the fixes since I'm not far away.


----------



## catiecooks (Mar 26, 2022)

PolishDeli said:


> Which MES do you have?
> Digital? Analog?
> What are it's symptoms?


It’s gone. DNR.


DougE said:


> Shame, I would have offered to do the fixes since I'm not far away.


I appreciate that, but as I’ve said the MES is dead and gone. Finito.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 27, 2022)

Are you dead-set on getting another electric or pellet? There are many other options available out there. Anytime you bring electronics or moving parts into the smoking game. There's a chance of something failing. 

Chris


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 27, 2022)

catiecooks said:


> Thank you! BTW, Louisville Ky here.


Vine Grove


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 27, 2022)

catiecooks said:


> Thank you! Any particular model preference?




Pit Boss 700 classic at Wallyworld for about $400. Not huge but not tiny. Not a PID controller but I don’t have issues with my regular.


----------



## catiecooks (Apr 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Are you dead-set on getting another electric or pellet? There are many other options available out there. Anytime you bring electronics or moving parts into the smoking game. There's a chance of something failing.
> 
> Chris


Not necessarily, but the only other thing I have is a weber kettle grill and a Blackstone. I’ve never used a regular grill to smoke meat


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 4, 2022)

catiecooks said:


> I have a weber kettle grill and a Blackstone.




22" Kettle ??   You already have an awesome grill/smoker then...  These are pretty much bullet proof ...  And easy to use with plenty of room ... 

And then add the Blackstone...  I'm thinking your all set already ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 4, 2022)

OK Joe Bronco.


----------

